#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Χάρης - ΦΕΜ: Πρόγραμμα για τον υπολογισμό και την εκτύπωση του ΦΕΜ

## Xάρης

Πρόγραμμα σε excel για τον υπολογισμό και την εκτύπωση του εντύπου ΦΕΜ (Φόρος Επιτηδεύματος Μηχανικού).

Θα το βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

Τις όποιες παρατηρήσεις σας μπορείτε να τις θέσετε σ' αυτό το θέμα.

----------

basgoud, giannis83

----------


## chrisarno

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ANASTAS

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## olga leontari

Καλημερα!Προσπαθω να ανοιξω το αρχειο υπολογισμου του φεμ και δεν ειναι εφικτο..πως γινεται?

----------


## Xάρης

Το αρχείο είναι συμπιεσμένο, σε μορφή *ZIP*.
Το αποσυμπιέζεις και κάνεις διπλό κλικ σ' αυτό.

----------


## olga leontari

μαλλον ειχε καποιο προβλημα το pc μου..ευχαριστω!καλη συνεχεια

----------


## geopapai

ευχαριστώ

----------


## anmaragos

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Xάρης

Πλέον δεν νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα το εν λόγω πρόγραμμα αφού το ΦΕΜ κατατίθεται ηλεκτρονικά και μόνο μέσω του TaxisNet.

----------

